# Hahaha Jajaja



## VEROCley

I am Mexican and I have learnt English a few years ago... 

When I am chatting with my friends in instant messenger program I always write "jajaja" to show that I am laughing, I do this when the chat is in Spanish, when I chat in English I always write "hahaha" because that's what I know for my Spanish "jajaja". What I was wondering is that if there are different "jajaja or hahaha" in other languages. I know some German but since I always speak languages more than what I write them I am not quite sure of what to write in case I chat in that language... What about the others??


----------



## MingRaymond

It is 哈哈 in Chinese. (pronunciation is 'haha' in Mandarin and Cantonese).


----------



## Krümelmonster

In German it's hahaha, but you don't write it that often than the spanish write "jajaja"... you put smiley-symbols, write *lol* (laughing out loud/ some say "lots of laugh"), *rofl* (rolling on floor laughing), *g* (grins=smile) or something like that.


----------



## vespista

The same goes for Swedish as for German--"hahaha" would be the way to spell out a laugh, but you wouldn't use it that way in a letter. 

In a Swedish e-mail you'd find both the "international" *lol*s and the Swedish versions, like *l* (short for "ler" meaning "smiles") and *s* (short for "skrattar" meaning "laughs"). 

"Jajaja" in Swedish would be pronounced like "yayaya" and mean "yeah, yeah" in an irritated way--like "whatever!".


----------



## Krümelmonster

vespista said:
			
		

> "Jajaja" in Swedish would be pronounced like "yayaya" and mean "yeah, yeah" in an irritated way--like "whatever!".



Exactly the same with German! It really irritated me when I mailed first time with a Spanish girl


----------



## Honour

we write;
ahahaha (could start with any of the two letters)
ehehehe (same again, hehehehe is possible)
muhahaha


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese we write "Hahaha", or "Ahahah", even though we don't aspirate the "h" in normal words.


----------



## Mei

catalan: ha ha ha
spanish: ja ja ja


----------



## linguist786

I've never spoken in Gujarati, Hindi or Urdu on Instant Messenger (except as a "joke" maybe..)

It's just not a language you speak in on IM! hehe


----------



## panjabigator

Ditto!  It would just be hahahaha, only in the script!

I know that over here, when people make fun of the French accent, they do a weird French laugh...I dont know how to describe it but it sounds almost like a grunt!
Does anyone know what Im talking about?


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Ditto! It would just be hahahaha, only in the script!
> 
> I know that over here, when people make fun of the French accent, they do a weird French laugh...I dont know how to describe it but it sounds almost like a grunt!
> Does anyone know what Im talking about?


haha - totally!! 
There's a Simpsons episode where the teacher is teaching French to the class, and only French is allowed in his class.. and he says something funny, so the whole class starts laughing. The teacher says "en français!" so the whole class does that "grunt-laugh" - hilarious!


----------



## zaby

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Ditto! It would just be hahahaha, only in the script!
> 
> I know that over here, when people make fun of the French accent, they do a weird French laugh...I dont know how to describe it but it sounds almost like a grunt!
> Does anyone know what Im talking about?


 
I don't  ...  (linguist, I'd love to watch this Simpsons episode )

In French we write
haha
héhé
hihi (this one is often for teasing or for a little girl's laugh)
Of course you need to pronounce them grunting


----------



## Becker

In Sinhalese it's _hakhak_ or _hinaa_


----------



## Iruka

Amongst youngsters in the Netherlands the use of _whahaha _is quite populair. Other phrases which are used in writing (well chatting most of the times) are _hihihi _and _hahaha_ as well as _lol_, _rofl_ etcetera.


----------



## übermönch

I guess the jajaja is solely hispanic...

In Russian it's either  хахаха (khakhakha) (kh as in lo_ch_ ness) or гыгыгы (ghɨghɨghɨ).


----------



## maree

I usually write hihi or *fnis*

Hihi means the same thing as haha exact for a slight indiscribable nuance.
I am not quite sure what it is, bot it bothers me when I'm talking to my American friend on MSN, because I have to write haha instead of hihi, because he didn't understand that I was laughing. He thought I said Hi! Hi! (like hello).

But hihi is to be pronounced with an I almost like in the word 'pit'

*fnis* can be translated to *giggle*, though I don't think it sounds as cool in English. This is one of the few words Norwegian has that English don't have


----------



## panjabigator

Linguist, that is EXACTLY the episode I had in mind!  So no one in France laughs like that?  I wonder how this joke developed!


----------



## linguist786

It's funny, the first time I was talking to a hispanophone was in a German chat room, and I thought he kept say "jajajaja" meaning "yes yes yes yes".. I was very confused  Wondered why he kept saying "yes" over and over again!


----------



## panjabigator

But when people laugh, isn't the noise we produce the same?


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Linguist, that is EXACTLY the episode I had in mind! So no one in France laughs like that? I wonder how this joke developed!


haha! Well I think that episode was kinda taking the mick out of the French! (implying that they're "posh gits" or something) - maybe?
They don't laugh like that lol - that was an exaggeration!


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> But when people laugh, isn't the noise we produce the same?


Yes, but different languages have different letters of the alphabet to produce the "h" sound - isn't this what we're discussing..?


----------



## Linni

This is a really funny forum  .
Well, in Czech we mostly use: "ha ha ha", "cha cha cha", hi hi hi, chi chi chi... etc. (you can use E too  - che/he)

However, it would sound really funny if somebody wrote "cho cho cho". I think it would "raise the whole situation" and both sides (both/all the people) would have to laugh it... 

One of my friends uses "muhaha" too


----------



## linguist786

Linni said:
			
		

> One of my friends uses "muhaha" too


we say "muahahahaha" or "mwahahahaha" to mean an evil laugh (in the UK, that is)

For example: "I will spend all your money.. mwahahahah"


----------



## Maja

In Serbian we have several options: "ha, ha, ha", "hi, hi, hi", "he, he, he"  and "ho, ho, ho".
Where "ha, ha, ha" is a regular laugh, "hi, hi, hi" and "he, he, he" are a bit devilish, like from cartoons and "ho, ho, ho" is more of a Santa Clause's laugh.


----------



## Pivra

เหอๆๆ or ฮ่าๆๆ or อิอิ in Thai,  first two are hahaha, the last one is "ei ei" ( I use the last one)


----------



## instantREILLY

*Japanese*
ははは　hahaha (regular laugh)
へへへ　hehehe (slightly subdued laugh, or even a little evil)
えへ ehe (a single giggle)
ふふふ　fufufu (a snobbish mumbled laugh)
おーっほほほほ O~hhohohoho (a dramatic, loud, full, somewhat snobby, but still funny, hearty laugh)
けけけ kekeke (quiet devilish laugh)
笑 Kanji for "laugh/smile" (written shorthand, like LOL)

*Korean*
하하하 hahaha (regular laugh)
ㅋㅋㅋ kkk (sort of smart-assed)

The first time I spoke with a Korean friend of mine online, he kept writing "k" or "kk" in English, after each sentence.  To me, it seemed like he was saying "(o)kay? got it?", and it was kind of offensive, like he was rushing me or talking to me like I was an idiot.  But then he typed the letter three times "KKK", and I was horrified!  I knew something had to be wrong, so I asked him why he kept saying "k" and he explained to me that it was how Korean kids write "lol".


----------



## linguist786

Pivra said:
			
		

> เหอๆๆ or ฮ่าๆๆ or อิอิ in Thai, first two are hahaha, the last one is "ei ei" ( I use the last one)


haha.. that looks like a pair of eyes looking towards the left!


----------



## D0lph1n

well its also the same way in indonesia
except we use all variation of vocal (it can be hahaha, hihi, hehe, hoho, or huhu)

and even once i talk with my friend in IM, she typed
"ahuiehuiaehuia" XDD

but indonesian are too lazy to write "hahaha" so most of the time we just typed ha3 or ho3 etc ( ha3 = hahaha, ho3 = hohoho)

even one of my friend typed ha99 !! XD


----------



## Linni

D0lph1n said:
			
		

> well its also the same way in indonesia
> except we use all variation of vocal (it can be hahaha, hihi, hehe, hoho, or huhu)


 
Hu hu hu would sound really funny in Czech . Do you know which interjection the Czechs use for frightening somebody? (For example, when you're standing behind the corner and then you scare a passer-by)
Well, we say either 1)* Baf!*  or  2) *Hu!*


----------



## Linni

Linni said:
			
		

> ...
> Well, in Czech we mostly use: "ha ha ha", "cha cha cha", hi hi hi, chi chi chi... etc. (you can use E too - che/he)
> ...


 
I just remembered a story connected with "cha cha cha". In Czech "ch" isn't read like "ch" in English. Once, at the beginning of my last school term, I had an English class and we had to make some presentations in PowerPoint, which meant we could use the internet (we were in the IT class), but only for looking for articles, words, pictures etc. we might have need for our presentations. We weren't allowed to view any other sites, as our teacher wanted us to target just the presentation in English.
I decided to write about ballroom dancing and that's why I was seeking some information about standard and latin-american dances. While I was writing the presentation, my teacher passed me by and had a short look I am really working. She saw minimalized window with title "cha cha cha" and thought I was viewing some Czech internet sites with jokes...

It is quite funny (and both bad), but I am sometimes so influenced by English language, that when I read some Czech titles or something, I sometimes make mistakes! For example, English word "chat" is read in a different way than Czech "chat" (bez chat - without cottages (it's the 2nd case of "chata")) and I sometimes read it badly... I sometimes go quite nuts, you know.
I remember I once saw a film (or it was a book) entitled Příběh paní Lady (The Story of Mrs. Lada) and I read "Lady" like English "lady"...

Do you have any similar experiences?


----------



## Pivra

linguist786 said:
			
		

> haha.. that looks like a pair of eyes looking towards the left!


 
 อิอิ if written with Devanagari alphabets it would be equal to 

*ईई    *

 I had some problem typing this because I forgot that in Devanagari vowels independent vowels are written differently. lol In Thai its just अ with the vowel form of *ई lol, I tried to type it to get the vowel I independently but it didn't work.*


----------



## rigasp

Well in greek it is "χαχαχα". Now, in case people cannot read this because of the strange greek characters, we use the so called greeklish characters and we write "xaxaxa" which is pronounced like the german "chachacha". This is because the greek letter χ (X) is written similarly to the english x, although the pronounciation is completely different


----------



## Nanon

instantREILLY said:


> The first time I spoke with a Korean friend of mine online, he kept writing "k" or "kk" in English, after each sentence.  To me, it seemed like he was saying "(o)kay? got it?", and it was kind of offensive, like he was rushing me or talking to me like I was an idiot.  But then he typed the letter three times "KKK", and I was horrified!  I knew something had to be wrong, so I asked him why he kept saying "k" and he explained to me that it was how Korean kids write "lol".



Funny! "kkk" for "lol" is also used in the Brazilian Portuguese "chatspeak", along with "rs" = "risos", laughter - sometimes repeated: rsrsrs  But onomatopoeia are of course "hahaha" and the like, as Jazyk already explained.

However I'm not sure that in all languages (or is it in any language at all?) the sound of laughter is actually a "h" sound. Sometimes it may be glottal instead.


----------



## Encolpius

Interesting & very useful thread!  
*Hungarian*: I think the commonest is hahahahaha, but I think hehehehehe and hihihihihi works, too.
Not hohohohoh, only hohohoho Horgász!


----------



## Armas

Finnish:
hahaha, hehehe the most common ones
hihihi (verb hihittää) girly, restrained laughter
hohoho (verb hohottaa) loud laughter
höhöhö (verb höhöttää) silly loud laughter
hähähä (verb hähättää) malicious laughter
The vowels u and y are not used.


----------

